# SEOUL | Geumcheon District of Seoul Municipal Police Station | App



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

HRTTRYRTY54 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
rendering
SAM_1359 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1360 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1361 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
TAKEN AT 5 MAY 

20160528_182437_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160528_182510_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160528_182531_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160528_182534_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160528_182616_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
YESTERDAY 28 MAY
:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That is a terribly suburban design! They couldn't have had a small parking deck for the 30 parking spots out front?!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

y by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
u6 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

o98 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
76 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
[ by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



towerpower123 said:


> That is a terribly suburban design! They couldn't have had a small parking deck for the 30 parking spots out front?!


^^
take easy bro
Did you ever heard $ 20 millions U/C cost suburban municipal police station?
which are included solar panel, shooting range, sky rest deck, conference hall, library? 
also not 30 parking lot but 126 parking!(even accommodated 4 bus)

my home town small district of seoul. U/C cost came from TAX. we should compromise.that kind of facility luxury for us


----------



## sohuman (Jun 13, 2016)

Green is good


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20160618_191354_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170518_190727 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station
20170518_190733 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170520_145027 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station
20170520_145030 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170626_201431 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170714_194808 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170714_194826 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170714_195149 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170714_195555 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170714_195621 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170715_142650 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170716_170609 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_170649 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170721_195508 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

으뜸구


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170827_072256 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170903_141722 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

1508318225129 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
1508318224598 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171007_141026 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

dreew by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

location http://naver.me/5XL11sPX


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20171027_084754 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


20171027_083903 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
꾸미기_20171027_083933 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171027_083939 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

location http://naver.me/5XL11sPX


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20171115_075206 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Police station right 
20170309_194225 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171115_075200 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171115_075202 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

location http://naver.me/5XL11sPX


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20171126_145607 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171126_150136 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171126_145816 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171126_145810 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171126_145804 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

location http://naver.me/5XL11sPX


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20180101_143559 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180101_143521 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171228_120955 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171228_121003 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

location http://naver.me/5XL11sPX


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20180302_192629 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20180402_125332 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20180403_174425 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------

